# Dishonoring a sacrafice



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

Brockton Enterprise 09-14-05 
 Roadside Memorials

Most notably in Kingston is the memorial dedicated to State Trooper Mark Charbonnier who was killed in the line of duty during a traffic stop on Route 3 during Labor Day weekend in 1994.

David Clarke, a convicted killer on parole, shot Charbonnier as he approached the back of Clarke's van.

An estimated 50,000 people stopped along the busy highway to place mementos at the site. After Clarke's conviction in 1996, the state dedicated a permanent stone memorial in Charbonnier's honor.

Although opposed to memorials, (Joan) Caldwell said she welcomed Charbonnier's.

"He was an officer in the line of duty. He was protecting us and I think that's different," she said. "It's a nice memorial stone for him and it's not ostentatious."

*********** Police Sgt. David ********** disagreed.*

*"How can you value one life over another? How can you say that, for example, that one life is more valuable than another? That my child's life isn't as valuable as Charbonnier's?" he said. *
*_________________________________________________________*

I saw this article and it pissed me off. I just wanted to publicly "thank" this "fellow" police officer for publicly dishonoring a murdered law enforcement officer. I left out his department and last name due to respect for the rest of the department. No, it is not Brockton PD. The Brockton Enterprise is a regional paper.


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

Its not a case of one life is more important than the other, its a case of the ultimate sacrifice. And if you are actually on the job then you should appreciate that. Because it could have been you out there, and your name on a stone.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

drknyt said:


> Its not a case of one life is more important than the other, its a case of the ultimate sacrifice. And if you are actually on the job then you should appreciate that. Because it could have been you out there, and your name on a stone.


YEAH WHAT HE SAID ONLY MEANER AND LOUDER!!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

MSP75 said:


> *********** Police Sgt. David ********** disagreed.*
> 
> *"How can you value one life over another? How can you say that, for example, that one life is more valuable than another? That my child's life isn't as valuable as Charbonnier's?" he said. *
> *_________________________________________________________*
> ...


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey,

This week is dedicated to the memory of Trooper Mark Charbonnier. Sir yes Sir.


----------

